# motor help



## ecksman (Jun 24, 2004)

ok, my friend's motor blew a head gasket and went off timing a couple teeth, hes thinking of getting a new motor but doesnt know the engine code, if anyone can offer any advise on the swap or if theres any problems he might run into


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the engine is a KA24DE


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ecksman said:


> ok, my friend's motor blew a head gasket and went off timing a couple teeth, hes thinking of getting a new motor but doesnt know the engine code, if anyone can offer any advise on the swap or if theres any problems he might run into


on an altima? how did it go off a couple of teeth. these engines have a timing chain that isnt that prone to breakage...


----------

